# Guitar cable



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I was looking at a new cable wanted something wont break the bank but a good descent middle of the road cable. So picked up Planet Waves custom series nice cable picked it up on sale for 30 dollars. My guys I deal with said its a good cable. What I can gather from the internet on a review they did on cables from prices ranging in the area of $25- $150 the cable I purchased is rated as a good cable so if your looking for a good cable and not want to spend $100 its worth taking a look at.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Where were you 4 months ago? greco made cables at that price for everybody here that were 3 times better than pw. Just MHO


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I wasn't around was travelling to bad I didn't know of that. What was the deal? Fill me in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the thread amagras is referring to (Warning..it is long!):

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/mogami-anyone.73154/


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I must admit though the planet waves Daddario cable is working good has taken 99% of the hum I had using the Fender cable.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for sending the thread I have been reading the replies.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for sending me the thread I have been reading the replies.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you greco for posting the link. 
@fsone happy to help


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That was such a cool thing Greco did! Thanks for reminding me/us, amagras! I'm all verklempt now. Happy New Year, everypeoples!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> That was such a cool thing Greco did! Thanks for reminding me/us, amagras!* I'm all verklempt now*. Happy New Year, everypeoples!


(I had to look it up...)
*Verklempt* is a loan word from the Yiddish language that acts as an adjective. It means to be overwhelmed by emotion, *perhaps so much that one cannot speak*.

I hope your voice returns very soon...especially if you are partying tonight.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just a note, I've been bringing in PW cables relatively regularly to get them replaced under the lifetime warranty. I'm glad they come with said warranty, but the amount of times I've needed to replace the cables over the last 18 months has been disheartening. I'm going to be doing a complete swap to something more reliable. I still need to bring in 3 or 4 cables to get replaced.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

What seems to be the problems with them?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The problem I find with them is they create noise, it's not the joints, it's the cable it just generates noise. Maybe for gigging is OK but in the studio... They can drive a fuzzy producer crazy!


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not a professional player so I can't respond to this other than I practice 2 hrs a day and I have found this cable good for what I do. I find no noise per say that troubles my playing.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I can tell you one thing I won't spend $50 or more for a cable. I don't play professionally like some of you guy's do. I just like to do a bit a jamming with my friends. What is the best cable out there for $30 - $35.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

fsone said:


> I can tell you one thing I won't spend $50 or more for a cable. I don't play professionally like some of you guy's do. I just like to do a bit a jamming with my friends. What is the best cable out there for $30 - $35.


greco's


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would just look for something with Neutrik plugs on it. 
You should be able to get a straight plug to straight plug 15 foot cable for about $35.00...or a bit more.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> greco's


You are now officially head of sales and marketing.
It doesn't pay well, but the hours are excellent.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not trying to sell, but if you ask me... Just think about it: Mogami 2624, Neutrik, Switchcraft, priced just to cover the costs... C'mon, I bought 3!


greco said:


> You are now officially head of sales and marketing.
> It doesn't pay well, but the hours are excellent.


I take the job, that's the closest I've come to work in a music store


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*@ fsone*....I don't have any Mogami cable and I don't want to order 200 feet at the moment (maybe I'll do that again later in the year)....but, send me a PM and I'll try to help you out. 

amagras did an excellent sales/marketing job on your behalf.

*@amagras*....I don't want to discuss your pay in a public forum, but the excellent hours are every tenth Monday from 9:00 AM to 9:15 AM.

You need to keep your present gig as a great composer, arranger , producer and musician!!!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool, I'll add an alarm for this Monday 9 am. Skype right? 


greco said:


> You need to keep your present gig as a great composer, arranger , producer and musician!!!!


In order to be more accurate you might want to substitute the word "great" for "bedroom" in your sentence.


----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

I made a low cap 6 or 7 mt instrument cable buying George LS cable, right and 90º plugs for less than $80.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Greco I will surely keep that in mind, I appreciate that. Not sure what happened to the pm I sent. I have been trying to sort it out. I have not seen this kind of setup for pms before.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Went into my settings Greco. Didn't have the e-mail box checked off that's probably what happened.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Greco have been looking around for cables. Found one called Digi Flex Npp Instrument cable 10ft. Has Neutrik Traditional Np2C connector with short boot. What is your input on this cable. also found a Planet waves PW-AMSG-15 American Stage Series with Neutrik made plugs built to planet waves design. Have read some very positive results for this cable. At $37oo for this cable seems good price for a well made cable. One person said he would put this cable along side with the mogami for less money.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The Digiflex Npp cables that you mention are part of their Tourflex series (green label). They are good cables, but in my opinion they are a notch below the Mogami. If you can find the Digiflex Studioflex series (blue label), those are made using Canare GS-6 cables and are as good as Mogami in my opinion. My entire setup uses Canare GS-6 cables. The instrument cables are Digiflex and the pedalboard cables are custom made by Lava cable in the US, also using Canare GS-6.

In my opinion, when it comes to cables, the quality of the cable, plugs and the quality of the build are what matters. I know that some people claim to be able to hear warmth or clarity or space or whatever in different cables but it hasn't been my experience. You pay for reliability, not for better sound.

If your current cable works fine, just keep using that.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes thanks for the comments. I have been looking now at the Planet Waves American stage series which has Neutrik plugs this cable has rave reviews. No Buzzing no hissing. For $3700 I will try it. If you get a chance look at some of the video reviews on this cable. I think for anyone who doesn't want a cheap cable but is looking for descent quality for the money this is one to look at. I know I will be. the 10 ft cable is actually $2700 CDN the 15ft $3700.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

[B]pattste[/B] said:


> In my opinion, when it comes to cables, the quality of the cable, plugs and the quality of the build are what matters. I know that some people claim to be able to hear warmth or clarity or space or whatever in different cables but it hasn't been my experience. You pay for reliability, not for better sound.
> 
> If your current cable works fine, just keep using that.


I agree totally with what *pattste* posted above. 

I happen to like Neutrik products as I believe they are durable, well engineered (i.e., the clutching system) and I like soldering them.

Canare and Mogami are respected manufacturers of instrument cable. Unfortunately, these brands are not easy to find for sale by the foot (AFAIK). I am sure many other cables might be just as good for the demands of the non-professional player.

As pattste wrote, the guitar cable industry tends to get carried away with their claims.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Good info guy's thanks for the comments and I am sure they will benefit the average player.


----------

